# CSUSA Wide Open Group-Buy July



## kent4Him (May 30, 2007)

Just an FYI.

I'm planning on running a CSUSA Wide Open Group Buy in July.  This may be a little early to announce this, but I'm gone in the middle of June and didn't want to put the word out too late.


----------



## thewishman (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, Chris!

Chris


----------



## Rojo22 (May 30, 2007)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 31, 2007)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## gtanajewski (May 31, 2007)

Bless you, Count me in

                 Corbitt Tanajewski


----------



## mewell (May 31, 2007)

I'm in too.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Husky (May 31, 2007)

Count me in too!


----------



## ken69912001 (May 31, 2007)

I want in.


----------



## micah (May 31, 2007)

yep, me too!


----------



## johnnycnc (May 31, 2007)

Thanks,Chris!
I'll be in.[]


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll be in for a few. Thanks.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi Chris,

Glad you are going to do this.  I'm assuming you will take paypal for any orders!

Just a heads up on what I may be purchasing........

10 Black Titanium Jr. Gent II Fountain Pens (threaded cap)
5 Titanium Gold Jr. Gent II Fountain Pens (threaded cap)
5 10K Little Havana Pens
Bushings for Little Havana Rollerball

I'll finalize once you get it all on the website - maybe with more.

Thanks for offering to do this!


----------



## arioux (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi,

If you ship to Canada, i'll be in as well

Thanks

Alfred


----------



## bob winegar (Jun 2, 2007)

I would like to participate, too.


----------



## laspringer (Jun 2, 2007)

Is this for pens only or for anything CSUSA sells.
I would like to get some peppermills if we can meet the amount
for a discount. Will you take a check?

Alan


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 2, 2007)

Chris,
You're a true glutton for punishment.
Thanks for doing this. I'm puttin' my pennies aside.
Gary


----------



## Woodlvr (Jun 2, 2007)

I am saving also. Thanks Chris.

Mike


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by arioux_
> <br />Hi,
> 
> If you ship to Canada, i'll be in as well
> ...



I sure will Alfred.


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laspringer_
> <br />Is this for pens only or for anything CSUSA sells.
> I would like to get some peppermills if we can meet the amount
> for a discount. Will you take a check?
> ...



I'll be glad to add the Pepper Mills that you would like.  Your discount will depend on how many other's buy.

I will take a check, but put your order in early so the check has time to clear.


----------



## RogerGarrett (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> I'll be glad to add the Pepper Mills that you would like.  Your discount will depend on how many other's buy.



I will probably order several of these too.......I'm starting to consider these in the crafts and gifts department.......[]

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## snowman56 (Jun 4, 2007)

Count me in for some, too.


----------



## SS (Jun 5, 2007)

As long as it does not require paypal I'll order some as well.


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SS_
> <br />As long as it does not require paypal I'll order some as well.



While Paypal is preferred, I will take checks and money orders.  Checks have to clear first.  Postal money orders are cheap.


----------



## TomG (Jun 6, 2007)

Chris:

Email explained everything perfectly. I want in please. Called CSUSA yesterday, new catalogue is on the way.

Tom


----------



## cozee (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm in!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

Chris, I had to place an order with them Monday as I HAD to have some kits but by July I would need more.So I'll be in also.


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laspringer_
> <br />Is this for pens only or for anything CSUSA sells.
> I would like to get some peppermills if we can meet the amount
> for a discount. Will you take a check?
> ...



Well, I've checked with Emily and CSUSA and she let me know that the pepper mills can also be mixed and matched to qualify for the quantity discount.  I will further detail this in the actual group buy posting.


----------



## cozee (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 8, 2007)

are you holding open until end of July or closing earlier?  need some stuff and don't want to wait that long!


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 8, 2007)

How does this work.  I haven't seen anyone list what they wanted and don't know what discounts are available.

I'd probably want several pen kits, how do I know if it's 50+ discount or 100+ discount prices?

George


----------



## LanceD (Jun 8, 2007)

Go back to the first post of this thread. It won't open until July.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 8, 2007)

Chris,
apparently my question wasn't clear enough for everyone....

Is the buy closing July 31 or earlier?  I understand that it is starting in July, end date is my concern....5 weeks for kits is worth the discount, 2 months isn't.

Thanks


----------



## mewell (Jun 8, 2007)

George - We are always able to hit the 100+ mark on the pen kits... As for the other items that folks are asking about (like pepper grinder mechanisms) are up in the air. You should plan on spending a few percent more for PayPal fees and insurance, but for a good example of the prices in the past, take a look at this prior group buy.

Mark


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> <br />are you holding open until end of July or closing earlier?  need some stuff and don't want to wait that long!



I will be closing no later than 7/13.


----------



## Abrock75 (Jun 11, 2007)

all over it i am soooooo in on that buy


----------



## mpauly (Jun 12, 2007)

I'll be in on a buy as well.


----------



## PTJeff (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm in...but this is my first buy and i'll need some instruction on who, how, when, minimums, etc.


----------



## EasyGreasy (Jun 16, 2007)

Not me nope no way. The wife says I spend way to much and I need to just sit and either watch tv or read a good book. Mabey cook some meals in advance. 
(gives the secret nod meaning..im IN)

Greasy


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm interested in Jr. Gent IIs, so count me in.


----------



## Darkheart (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm interested! I've never done a group by, so this nub will need some handholding 

-Darkheart


----------



## kent4Him (Jun 26, 2007)

I've opened up the buy on a seperate thread.


----------

